# Testbericht Nox Flux HC 8.0????????????



## master-born (26. August 2007)

Hi,
ich würde mir gerne ein Nox Flux HC 8.0 zulegen,
doch ich würde bevor ich es mir zulege gerne einmal ein testbericht lesen.
Ich finde es nur ziemlich merkwürdig, dass ich nirgendwo einen finde.
Also wer einen testbericht gefunden hat oder geschrieben hat bitte melden.
M.F.G.
Master-Born


----------



## proclimber (26. August 2007)

ich hab mal einen in ner zeitschrift gelesen - den fand ich aber eher von minderer Qualität. Ich fahr das Rad schon seit längerem und kann nur Gutes berichten. es kommt halt darauf an wie du es aufbaust. mit dem rahmen is alles drin: fetter freerider bis leichte race-maschine... bin beide aufbauten schon gefahren: beide TOP! wenn du detailfragen hast kannst du mich gerne anschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## master-born (26. August 2007)

Ok danke ich hab dir ne e-mail geschrieben...


----------



## topcop (26. August 2007)

wart mal noch bis morgen dann gibts hier entweder klasse testbericht oder auch ned mal schaun


----------



## jasper (26. August 2007)

deine "?"-taste klemmt.


----------



## Deleted 95328 (27. August 2007)

master-born schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mir gerne ein Nox Flux HC 8.0 zulegen,
> doch ich würde bevor ich es mir zulege gerne einmal ein testbericht lesen.
> Ich finde es nur ziemlich merkwürdig, dass ich nirgendwo einen finde.
> ...



also .....ich fahr des Nox Flux HC 8.0 auch ....und es is ziemlich geil  in dem Testbericht des ich kenn wird beschriebn das es nicht wendig sei,totaler Blödsin ,is en echt klasse bike .Bei mir is es im DH einsatz und es läuft echt gut ....also kaufs dir !!!!


----------



## 4LUMIN4TOR (31. August 2007)

das ist ein klasse bike ,,,punkt!  


das in dieser zeitschrift abgedruckte "testberichtding" geht mehr auf die farbe, einen schlecht abgestimmten dämpfer und das daraus resultierende *klonk* und "kurventrägheit" (was bei den herstellergrößen wohl eher als "extrem zielstrebig und endschlossen bevorzugt es den direkten weg" beschrieben werden würde)ein als auf alles andere und gibt die positiven aspekte mehr als nur wiederwillig preis, da kam von der schreibweise her die kiste mit dem gequetschtem (andere marke) unterrohr sogar besser weg......ich war von dem artikel sehr enttäuscht! auch nach 30 mal lesen


----------



## master-born (31. August 2007)

Aha was denn jetzt vom rahmen sehr enttäuscht oder vom Artikel in der zeitschrift?


----------



## Deleted 95328 (31. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197725&page=10

hier des is mein bike ...also schaus dir an und du weist das dus auch brauchst ^^ 
legs dir zu und der preiss is ja auch ok!!


----------



## 4LUMIN4TOR (31. August 2007)

superparts dran wie ich seh!! sehr schick marv, glückwunsch!! 
fährt sich sicher traumhaft

@ master-born

sollte sich das auf meinen post bezogen haben,
ich liebe diesen rahmen .....fand den testbericht inner zeitschrift einfach nicht angemessen, allet klar?


----------



## master-born (1. September 2007)

jo danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topcop (2. September 2007)

Hier hätt ich noch nen anderen Aufbau des Hc 8.0

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/374779/cat/2/si/nox%20flux/perpage/12

MFG


----------



## master-born (2. September 2007)

hab ich schon gesehen. 
aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## master-born (8. September 2007)

könnte mir noch jemand sagen was der rahemn für ne kettenlinie hat?


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch kurz davor mir eins anzuschaffen, würde mich mal gerne mit jemandem unterhalten, der auch eins fährt.


----------



## Stengel (27. Februar 2009)

Ich Fahre eins und kann nur sagen das ich total zufrieden bin.







)))))))


----------



## degoe (27. Februar 2009)

Unsere team kollegen in Schweden fahren ihren kompletten Dh rennserie mit dem HC 8.0 und sind sehr begeistert von diesem bike. Ich selber bin es (leider) noch nicht gefahren,hoffe aber es noch fahren zu können. Also kann mann dieses bike auch super zum downhillen hernehmen.

Mfg NOX team rider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stengel (27. Februar 2009)

Ja auf jeden Fall wie ja auch bei mir zu sehen als DHler aufgebaut und ich fahre damit auch nur DH und Freeride und ich kann einfach nur gut von dem Rad reden macht wirklich alles mit schön wendig usw. klar ich habe ziehmlich schwere parts dran und es wiegt im mom noch knapp unter 20kg aber wenn der Laufradsatz (Dubbletracks) weg ist und noch ein zwei andere sachen ausgetauscht werden kommt man auch auf knapp 18kg als DHler. Bin gerade am Parts Tauschen nächste woche kommen neue Bilder denke ich.  und Die neue Saison kann kommen.


----------



## Slash_93 (28. Februar 2009)

Der Vorteil beim Nox ligt schon im Preis, ich komm sehr sehr günstig an den Rahmen ran. Optisch sagt er mir auch zu.


----------



## Slash_93 (28. Februar 2009)

Habs eig schon fast beschlossen zu kaufen.


----------



## NoxBikes (23. März 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.Hab vor 10 Tagen mein neues Nox Flux HC 8.0 Comp bekommen.Bin Begeistert, hab an dem Bike nichts auszusetzten. Hab den Rahmen in Large bestellt da ich selbst 1,93 m groß bin und ich muss sagen es ist auch was für große Leute.Kann das Bike nur empfehlen.Viel Spaß damit


----------



## dhridernox (23. März 2009)

Hey zusammen,

alle testberichte findet Ihr unter Media auf unserer Website www.noxcycles.com

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Boeserwolf (30. März 2009)

hallo

ich will mir den rahmen auch eventuell holen, aber ich bin noch unentschlossen mit der größe, ich bin 1,89 groß, und er sollte schon noch wendig sein und rein kommt ne 66 sl1 ata, aer ich denk ich brauch wohl die L version, was meint ihr?


----------



## Freakstyler (3. August 2009)

hallo,
hätte mal ne frage zu dem nox flux hc 8.0. in den testberichten wurde das bike eher als downhiller als ein freerider bezeichnet, da es nicht wendig genug sei.
wollte es mir vielleicht auch zulegen aber dann als reinen freerider nutzen, da ich schon ein dh-bike habe. 
hatte auch schon an ein votec vfr gedacht, wäre vielleicht auch ne alternative!?


----------



## degoe (3. August 2009)

hallo, wenns ehr zum freeriden ist nimm dann das flux FR 6.5 des ist dann warscheinlich ehr dein bike(optional mit truvativ hammerschmidt).

mfg Degoe


----------



## Slash_93 (3. August 2009)

Das Votec fährt sich verdammt geil, super Service, made in Germany und ordentliche Preise


----------



## lukask (6. Dezember 2009)

Um den Thread mal wieder aufzunehmen:

Ich überlege momentan, mir ein 08er Nox HC zuzulegen und bin auf der Suche
nach Erfahrungsberichten. Interessieren würde mich vor allem, wie viel das Nox bei euch so wiegt und wie es sich fährt (noch wendig genug für etwas engere Freeride-Pisten, oder eher schon Downhiller).

danke schon mal im Voraus 

grüße,

lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (7. Dezember 2009)

man kann es so um die 18kilo aufbauen, wenn man auf die parts aufpasst ohne großartig bei der stabilität abstriche zu machen!
an und für sich ist es schon ganz nett das teil! ist dafür, dass es schon sehr stabil  liegt auf der piste noch recht spritzig, finde ich zumindest! das tretlager ist etwas höher als bei den downhillern, was ja im widerspruch zur stabilität liegt, aber ich bin bis jetzt in d-land ganz gut damit klar gekommen, egal ob dh oder fr piste! das fahrwerk ist auch ganz nett: schluckt gut und klebt schön am boden!

hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben!

grüße^^


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

NoxBikes schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.Hab vor 10 Tagen mein neues Nox Flux HC 8.0 Comp bekommen.Bin Begeistert, hab an dem Bike nichts auszusetzten. Hab den Rahmen in Large bestellt da ich selbst 1,93 m groß bin und ich muss sagen es ist auch was für große Leute.Kann das Bike nur empfehlen.Viel Spaß damit



Könntest du bitte ein Photo von dir reinstellen, auf dem du mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze am Radl sitzt.
Bin nämlich auch 193 und überleg mir das Nox HC als Dh-lastigen Freerider, den ich auch bergauftrete.
Mein altes Radl wiegt 18 kg, und mit dem hab ichs auch geschafft.
Ums Gewicht gehts nicht, es geht mir nur um die Geo .
Wär nett!


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

ich find übrigens keine genauen Geometriedaten und Abmessungen!?
Kennt jemand Sitzrohrlänge und Oberrohr?


----------



## mick_1978! (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde, bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines HC 8.0. Der erste EIndruck war echt nicht schlecht.

Bin bei uns auf den local trail, Anlieger, Sprünge und Drops. War echt zufrieden mit dem Teil. Zieht finde ich sehr gut auch durch enge Anlieger, bei Sprüngen muss ich um einiges mehr ziehen als bei meinem 16,5 Kilo Felt Redemption....aber das war ja auch eher straff. Drops schluckt es mit einem sanften "pufff" weg. Leider habe ich noch keine Infos zu schnellen, rumpeliegen Strecken.

Meins wiegt in der momentanen Ausstattung und in Rahmengröße genau 19 Kilo.
Um die 18 Kilo sind aber wohl realistisch aufbaubar, wenn man n bischen aufs Gewicht achtet.

Bin mal auf den Frühling gespannt, wenn ich das Fahrwerk dann effizient eingestellt habe und ich die Kuh mal richtig fliegen lassen kann.

Ach ja......hier gibts die genauen Daten zum Rahmen.



Gruß Mick


----------



## ski-grexi (18. Dezember 2009)

Super,Danke!
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Tretlagerhöhe, oder schnall ichs nicht!
Die geben zwar eine BBheight von 50 mm an, das muß aber was anderes sein-geht sich nicht aus!?-muß wohl der Tretlagergehäusedurchmesser sein!?
Weißt du was!?


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der BBheight ist so zu sehen.....ziehe ne waagerechte Linie zwischen vorderer und hintere Nabe und von dieser Achse gehst du dann den angegebenen Wert hoch oder runter.
Im Fall vom HC 8.0 sollte das dann 2,54*(26/2)+50mm= ~38cm , kann sein, dass man da noch die Reifenhöhe mit einrechnen muss.

Werd aber wenn ich Zeit hab mal in Keller gehn und mal messen. 

Greetz Mick


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Dezember 2009)

Grad im Keller gewesen.....BBheight ist gemessene 38,5cm.

Mmmmhh ob ich mit meinem HC 8.0 FR-Touren fahren will.......selbst der einigermaßen ebene Trail auf dem Weg zu unserem Spot is fast schon zuviel des Guten. 
Bin selbst 188 und das Rad sackt, wenn man normal draufsitzt schon ziemlich zusammen. Wenn dann müsste man nen sperrbaren Dämpfer fahren.....aber wer will das bei dem Rad denn schon?


----------



## ski-grexi (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke erst einmal für deine Mühe!
Das mit dem treten ist so eine Sache !?
Du hast sicher recht- zumindest muß man am Dämpfer das Wippen und Einsacken für die Bergauffahrt so ziemlich wegbekommen- das ist schon Grundvorraussetzung, außerdem würde ich natürlich die Gabel mitm Spanngurt runterzurren- das wirkt schon Wunder.
Aber wie du sagst, es gibt geeignetere Radln zum rauftreten- aber wie gesagt- ich bin aufs treten angewiesen, auch wenn ich dann wirklich tolle Trails und Drops etc habe.Ja, ab und zu bin ich dann doch beim Liftln und fahr einmal ein DH-Rennen (2x pro Jahr).


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Dezember 2009)

Na mit ner absenkbaren 888 oder ner Totem 2Step sollte das dann schon machbar sein. Oder eben halt der gute alte Spanngurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristanus (15. Januar 2011)

ich kaufe warscheinlich jetzt das nox flux hc 8.0 , ich hab gehört der dämpfer soll ob einschlagen stimmt das ?


----------



## silberwald (20. Januar 2011)

Der Dämpfer schlägt nicht an. Lass dir aber keinen 08/09er Rahmen andrehen. Die Schwinge hat in Tretlagernähe noch nicht diese Verstärkung und wird irgendwann reißen. Bei meinem erst passiert.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (27. April 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich würd gern mal ne fragen dazwischen werfen, und eure meinung hören.

nach tagelanger telefonie mit händler und zwischenhändler (was n aufwand,action,kopfzerbrechen,gedult, blablabla....), kann ich endlich mein nox flux hc 8.0 pro für  2600.- erwerben.

hier die zusammengestellten parts, und meine frage ob der preis dafür gerrecht ist.

vorab schon mal THX

grüße jürgen



*Rahmen*
*Frame*
NOX Framekit Flux HC 8.0, black, S / M
*Dämpfer*
*Rearshock*
Rock Shox Ka ge RC 222mm, 22.2/8mm, 500 lbs, Tuning C Level
*Rahmenhöhe*
*Frame size*
SM / 16
*Farbe (Serie)*
*Color*
black anodized
*Gabel*
*Fork*
Rock Shox Totem 2step, 1.1/8 ahead, black, travel 180mm
*Steuersatz*
*Headset*
NOX SPOOK.R 1.5>1.1/8 gold
*Vorbau*
*Stem*
NOX Headhunter Stem white
*Lenker*
*Handlebar*
NOX Crook black, 710mm
*Griffe*
*Grips*
NOX Sticky Race, white
*Sattelstütze*
*Seatpost*
NOX Fat Post 30.9
*Sattelklemme*
*Seat clamp*
NOX Quick Pin 34.9
*Sattel*
*Saddle*
Selle Seta, black
*Kurbeln*
*Crankset*
Truvativ Holzfeller OCT 1.1, 170mm, 38T
*Innenlager*
*Bottom bracket*
Truvativ Howizer Team 83
*Kettenführung*
*Chainguide*
eThirteen, SRS Plus, 36-40T, AL backplate black, bashguard white
*Pedale*
*Pedals*
Flat Pedal, black
*Schaltwerk*
*Rear derailleur*
SRAM X7, medium cage, 9 speed
*Umwerfer*
*Front derailleur*
-
*Schalthebel links*
*Shifter left*
-
*Schalthebel rechts*
*Shifter right*
SRAM X7 Trigger 9-speed, rear
*Ritzelpaket*
*Cassette*
SRAM PG 950, 11-32
*Kette*
*Chain*
SRAM PC 971
*Bremsen vorne*
*Brake front*
Avid Elixir R, PM, 203mm front, 850mm
*Bremsen hinten*
*Brake rear*
Avid Elixir R, 203mm rear, 1500mm
*Bremshebel vorne*
*Brakelever front*
-
*Bremshebel hinten*
*Brakelever rear*
-
*Felgen vo. / hi.*
*Rims*
2 x Mavic EX 721, 32H, black
*Speichen vo. / hi.*
*Spokes*
64 x DT Competition black 2.0 / 1.8, Nippels 14mm black
*Nabe vorne*
*Hub front*
NOX Team DH20 32H weiss
*Nabe hinten*
*Hub rear*
NOX Team DH150 32H weiss
*Reifen vo. /  hi.*
*Tires*
Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride, Triple Nano, 26 x 2.5


----------



## silberwald (28. April 2012)

Also ich finde den Preis schon ok. Meins hat 2009 über 3000  gekostet. Allerdings würde ich aus Erfahrung zu Shimano Schaltwerk SLX raten, da dies doch wesentlich schmaler baut als die Sram Sachen. Und auf jeden Fall Short Cage. Als Kurbel würd ich vlt. die Truvativ Descent nehmen. Ist nochmal leichter als die Holzfeller. Und als Kettenführung eine ohne den großen Bashguard Ring, z.B. die e13 LG1+. Und der Lenker ist mit nur 71 cm mM für diesen Einsatzzweck unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (28. April 2012)

thx für deine anmerkungen, werd mal schauen ob der händler das noch hinbekommt.
den lenker lass ich mal.
binn neulich das cube hanzz gefahren, der lenker (780mm) war mir n bissl zu breit.


----------

